# hrad - vinohrad ...



## wanipa

Ahoj!

What does "hrad" in vinohrad mean?

Castle? Can it translated as vineyard? Even Weinberg in German?

If yes, have got an extended meaning of hrad or it's just a fixed expression?

Děkuju!


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi, 
it is just a fixed expression, "hrad" by itself means simply castle nowadays.
From the etymological point of view, however, "hrad" is closely related not only to English yard, but also to "zahrada"/garden, "ohrada"/fence, the original meaning is (I believe) an enclosed space: hence vineyard, too.


----------



## Michalko

Isn't the Czech and Slovak hrad related to South Slavic grad and Russian gorod, although with a changed meaning (castle vs city)?


----------



## wanipa

@Mori.cze
Thanks, Mori! That really makes sense.

@Michalko
I'm afraid you have me here, though I do think you're right.
Beograd eg. is nothing else but another casa blanca (white castle).


----------



## ilocas2

Hello, let me allow to quote the entry *vinohrad* from the Czech etymological dictionary. 

*vinohrad.* R. _vinográd_ 'vinná réva' (z csl.), s./ch. _vìnogrād_, stsl._ vinogradъ._ Psl. _*vinogordъ_ se obykle považuje za výpůjčku z germ. (srov. gót. _weinagards_, angl. _vineyard_, něm. _Wingert_ tv.), mohlo by však jít i o domácí složeninu. Dále viz _víno_ a _hrad_, srov. _zahrada_.
_
_


----------



## wanipa

Thanks for the hint, @ilocas2

I need to improve my language skill a lot to understand all of that.

It's really tough and quite demanding. But I'll surely try. ;-)

Nice weekend!


----------



## Ben Jamin

*From Wikipedia:
Vinice* je pozemek osázený vinnou révou, který slouží k vinařství. Tento název je v Čechách odedávna běžný, na Moravě se navíc často používá výraz *vinohrad*, který pravděpodobně vznikl v lokalitách, kde se vinice zakládaly na kamenitých svazích a kameny se vynášely na okraj pozemku, čímž kolem vinic vznikaly ohrady z volně nasypaného kamene, tzv. kamenice.[1]


----------



## Floridsdorfer

I think Czech *hrad *is of course related with South Slavic *grad *(town), *Beograd *meaning _White Town_. 

*Casablanca *means _White House _instead, not "castle", and does not seem to have anything to do with what mentioned above, Wikipedia says that it received the name from Portuguese sailors which always spotted a small white house approaching the town. 
Later the name remained in Spanish and not in Portuguese as a result of the time when both reigns were unified.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Floridsdorfer said:


> I think Czech *hrad *is of course related with South Slavic *grad *(


Is anybody saying something different here? Anyway, 'hrad' in 'vinohrad' did not develop from Slavic 'grad' meaning 'town' but from Germanic '_weinagards', where 'gards' means a place surrounded with a fence, related to Czech 'zahrada' and Polish 'zagroda' and 'ogród'._


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Ben Jamin said:


> Is anybody saying something different here? Anyway, 'hrad' in 'vinohrad' did not develop from Slavic 'grad' meaning 'town' but from Germanic '_weinagards', where 'gards' means a place surrounded with a fence, related to Czech 'zahrada' and Polish 'zagroda' and 'ogród'._



Did I say that anybody said something different? Can you find that?
Surely not, neither in English, nor in Polish, just in case. Maybe you haven't got what I said.
So I'll repeat that: I said that I (me, personally) think (in Serbian/Croatian: mislim) that _hrad_ (Czech for _castle_) is related with _grad_ (Serbian/Croatian for _town_, _city_).
I haven't talked about etymology at all.

Besides that, I have never thought about _vinohrad _coming from it, also because the English _vineyard _(German _Weinberg, _Czech _vinohrad_) in Serbian/Croatian is also _vinograd _and surely I do not think that it means "city of wine".
Actually it would have never occurred to me to relate the word _grad _with _vinograd_, it doesn't make any sense and I guess no one in Serbia/Croatia would think something like that.
I should check the etymology of the Serbian/Croatian _vinograd _and now actually I don't have time to do that, I can just say that it may be related to the verb _graditi _(_to build_, German _bauen_), but it is just a supposition.
The word _ograda _for _fence _is a common word in Serbian/Croatian too and it comes from the verb _ograditi_, which comes from the verb _graditi_ itself.


----------

